
Facebook To Acquire Instagram For $1 Billion - ssclafani
http://techcrunch.com/2012/04/09/facebook-to-acquire-instagram-for-1-billion/
======
aorshan
I'm sorry but Instagram is not worth 1 billion dollars. Nevertheless, congrats
to the founders!

